
How Microsoft went from 30 million Windows Live bloggers to 300,000 - jayeshsalvi
http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/30/only-300k-of-7m-microsoft-live-spaces-blogs-will-move-to-wordpress-com/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Seesmic
======
endtime
This is a terrible article:

* MSFT announced 7 million blogs, not 30 million.

* The article seems to be trying to imply that Microsoft has screwed up the transfer and that 90% of their bloggers have left over it. But it sounds like the real story is just that MSFT left out that 6.7 of their 7 million blogs are dead in their initial announcement.

* The stuff about Azure is a complete non sequitur.

~~~
rbanffy
> * MSFT announced 7 million blogs, not 30 million.

[http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_live/b/windowslive/archiv...](http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_live/b/windowslive/archive/2010/09/27/wordpress-
com-and-windows-live-partnering-together-and-providing-an-upgrade-
for-30-million-windows-live-spaces-customers.aspx)

> * The stuff about Azure is a complete non sequitur.

From (linked): [http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Windows-Azure-
open...](http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Windows-Azure-opens-for-
business-on-Jan-1-2010/1258479208)

"Ozzie said that a few companies would take Azure into production starting
today. With that as introduction, Ozzie announced that Automattic, creator of
open-source WordPress blogging system, would be one of those companies"

and, from TFA, "Automattic’s Paul Kim said that it has no plans to host the
blogs on Azure."

Also, from [http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/leaked-internal-emails-
show...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/leaked-internal-emails-show-
microsoft-overstated-windows-live-spaces-numbers/), "Microsoft decision-makers
debated about customers moving from Internet Information Server running on
Windows Server to ngix running on Linux" and "I’m hoping for a second half to
this story, where we’re hosting these WordPress sites on Azure…moving 20+
million to Linux seems like shooting ourselves in the foot"

~~~
clark-kent
According to Matt (WordPress Creator) from
[http://publisherblog.automattic.com/2009/11/19/wordpress-
and...](http://publisherblog.automattic.com/2009/11/19/wordpress-and-windows-
azure/)

"What did you announce about WordPress at Microsoft PDC 09? As part of the
introduction of the Windows Azure platform, we announced that self-hosted
WordPress can be run in an Azure environment on an open source stack of
Apache, MySQL, and PHP. Showing MySQL in particular at a Microsoft conference
was unusual.

Are you moving WordPress.com to Azure? No. WordPress.com, which is
Automattic’s hosted blogging service, is going to stay on its existing
infrastructure. Martin Cron from the Cheezburger Network launched a new blog
Oddly Specific on Azure, which some people confused with Automattic.

Do you use Azure at all? Yes, we’ve been testing out their blob storage as an
alternative to Amazon S3 and Rackspace Cloudfiles. We don’t currently use it
in production."

------
jemfinch
Nothing about this article explains _how_ it happened, only _that_ it
happened.

------
jws
_Wordpress is adding somewhere in the order of zero servers to handle this
capacity._ – alleged email from anonymous microsoft executive.

~~~
rbanffy
That is also mentioned on TC

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/leaked-internal-emails-
show...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/leaked-internal-emails-show-
microsoft-overstated-windows-live-spaces-numbers/)

------
gorm
It's WordPress Look, it is WordPress Notice the capital P It is CamelCased
<http://wpcamelcase.com/>

------
bprater
So why did Microsoft's blogging platform never get the traction that
Wordpress.com did? Any big obvious errors?

